
How the White Cube Came to Dominate the Art World - prismatic
https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-white-cube-dominate-art
======
skepticaldrunk
I would like to see an art gallery where the surfaces were treated with
Vantablack. I think it would further enhance the experience by effectively
disallowing the eye to focus on anything but the work in question.

It might be a tiny bit expensive though.

~~~
throw_away
Expensive both in material and then again in the inevitable Anish Kapoor
lawsuit: [http://hyperallergic.com/279243/anish-kapoor-gets-
exclusive-...](http://hyperallergic.com/279243/anish-kapoor-gets-exclusive-
rights-to-the-worlds-darkest-pigment/)

~~~
skepticaldrunk
It's an interesting question though, as I would think that the use of
Vantablack in the gallery itself would be a structural use, which limits
Kapoor's rights. It's not being used in an artistic work directly, it's being
used to highlight other artistic works. In fact, it would be about the only
place Kapoor _couldn 't_ show any of his theoretical Vantablack work (to my
knowledge, he has yet to exercise his Vantablack exclusivity rights). It
wouldn't register as existing.

------
bananabiscuit
I went to the moma once. Something about it was bothering me the whole day. I
finally realized it was mismatch of the intense sterility (white cube rooms)
of the musuem itself, against the art (which is especially full of character
at the moma).

I think the works on display there would benefit from a more appropriate
environment.

~~~
qzxvwt
Well that's kind of like going to a library and complaining that nobody wants
to chat. Art goes to the MoMA specifically to be "taken out of the world" and
isolated.

~~~
bananabiscuit
I think it's more like going to a zoo and complaining that it's not a safari.

Logistically, it makes sense to sometimes put up with the artificiality of a
zoo, but I think it's the superior option to appreciate animals in their
natural context when you have the option :)

------
RichardHeart
The art wasn't created in a depthless, contrastless, colorless hospital room
and it shouldn't be viewed in such.

~~~
tomjakubowski
Sculpture and video art are often shown in more interesting settings. For
example, at MOCA in Los Angeles:

[http://www.moca.org/exhibition/hito-steyerl-factory-of-
the-s...](http://www.moca.org/exhibition/hito-steyerl-factory-of-the-sun)
[http://www.moca.org/exhibition/mickalene-thomas-do-i-look-
li...](http://www.moca.org/exhibition/mickalene-thomas-do-i-look-like-a-lady)
[http://www.moca.org/exhibition/rickowensfurniture](http://www.moca.org/exhibition/rickowensfurniture)

And at LACMA, Five Car Stud was memorable:

[http://www.newmuseum.org/blog/view/five-car-stud-still-
gripp...](http://www.newmuseum.org/blog/view/five-car-stud-still-gripping)

I suppose that in these examples, the display setting is simply part of the
work.

------
pcmaffey
That picture of the Louvre looks like my twitter feed.

